

Dick Cheney reveals heart defibrillator was altered to thwart terrorist hacks - singingfish
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-19/cheney-reveals-defibrillator-altered-to-thwart-terrorists/5033354

======
singingfish
Would this have been related to the stuxnet microcontroller hack?

~~~
qbrass
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/08/defcon-excuse-me-while-
i-t...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/08/defcon-excuse-me-while-i-turn-off-
your-pacemaker/)

Related to that.

